# Control de tono a transistores



## losahunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Hola, aca les dejo un pequeño ecualizador de 3 bandas que lleva un pequeño transistor.
Tiene algo de perdida de señal, pero quitando C1 y R1 obtienes una ganacia plena, por ejemplo desde la señal de audio de una pc o reproductor de CD.

Trabaja con 12V y masa. es muy sensillo, no tengo mas especificaciones ni el circuito electrico.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20832.html


Saludos y espero les sirva.


----------



## zap (Jul 11, 2008)

es este vos lo hiciste? lastima que tiene el pcb al reves jeje.pero lo voy a intentar.gracias.


----------



## tbobreak (Sep 16, 2014)

buenas tardes compañeros  , quiero hacer  un  ecualizador con transistores en lugar de usar amplificadores operacionales , usando  un filtro pasa-banda pasivo  y una etapa  de  ganancia a base  de transistores, que opinan  de la idea, anexo mi diagrama y uno similar


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 16, 2014)

Hola!

Claro que puedes! No hay ningún impedimento. Peeero, la diferencia entre este EQ y otros con OPAMPS es que en este EQ las frecuencias no se realzan, únicamente se atenúan, y en los EQ con operacionales es básicamente un arreglo de preamplificadores con filtros pasabanda para que puedas realzar las frecuencias deseadas.

Salu2!


----------



## tbobreak (Sep 16, 2014)

ok y como podría amplificarlas? se supone  que por eso puse el potenciometro en el resistor de base para aumentar o bajar ganancia


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 16, 2014)

Para amplificar la señal, lógicamente requieres de un amplificador, ahí tu eliges la potencia requerida. Esto sólo amplifica la señal lo suficiente para poder excitar cualquier amplificador.

Salu2!


----------



## tbobreak (Sep 16, 2014)

no me refiero a eso, si no que antes mencionaste que  solo atenua , y no amplifica, entonces  que   propones ?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 16, 2014)

Como la pérdida que hay entre los filtros es considerable, si no le pones un preamplificador que en este caso está formado por los dos transistores, la señal resultante sería muy débil. 

Al decir que es ecualizador pasivo, quiere decir que no requiere ni alimentación, pero por eso mismo tiene pérdidas que pueden ser importantes, así que el pre viene incluido, aunque puedes cambiarlo por uno mejor.

Ese EQ está bien, ya trae el pre para compensar las pérdidas. Debe funcionarte OK.


----------



## tbobreak (Sep 16, 2014)

ok  bueno en mi "diseño "   es una red pasiva con un pre ala salida de una sola etapa, seria recomendable  usar uno ala entrada  y otro ala salida  o mejor usar otro de 2 etapas ala salida?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 16, 2014)

Según el preamplificador va a la salida del ecualizador. Las salidas de los filtros las unes para que se sumen y sean preamplificadas con el mismo pre. 

Este pre, debe tener una ganancia de 2 o 3, ya 4 como mucho para que puedas excitar cualquier ampli.

Podrías usar un pre con un operacional, sólo realizas el cálculo para que tenga una ganancia de 2 o 3.

Salu2!


----------



## tbobreak (Sep 16, 2014)

Si, ahora que lo dices lo veo mas claro, y si un op-amp es mas facil, pero quiero hacerlo con transistores para mejor "calidad" , no tienes algun esquemático que me recomiendes, ya probeé algunas polarizaciones básicas y un pre para microfono, probaré con una srpp a ver que resultado me da.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2014)

tbobreak dijo:


> si ahora que lo dices lo veo mas claro, y si un op-amp  es mas facil, pero quiero hacerlo  con transistor para mejor "calidad" ,  no tienes algun esquematico que em recomiendes, ya probe alguna spolarizaciones basicas y un pre para microfono, porabre con una srpp  a ver que resultado me da


Si se te ocurre creer que con ese circuito de UN transistor, una puñado de resistencias y sin realimentación vas a tener "mejor calidad" (que tampoco sé de que se trata esa calidad) que con un circuito con AO y un diseño correcto, entonces vamos MUY MAL....

Y un SRPP es un esquema con válvulas de vacío....    y que tampoco es taaaan bueno....

De donde estás sacando estas ideas?????


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 17, 2014)

El Dr. Zoidberg ya te dijo, y también te diría, es mejor un pre con operacionales que con un transistor. Obtienes mejor calidad con un operacional.


----------

